# neighbors tapped into my waterline?



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

how about you just rent a ditch witch and run a new line from your meter to inside your house?


----------



## ofelia (Jul 1, 2012)

I've thought of that but I think he's connected a line in the backyard.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

then i would install valves under your house so that you could shut down certain areas. Then you could shut down certain areas of your house and isolate which spot is making the meter spin


----------



## a_lost_shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Have you considered closing off your meter and attaching a pump? Free water if he didn't think to install a check valve. :jester:

Do you have an irrigation system? You make it sound like you think he tapped in there. If so you could use an isolation valve to keep the water off unless its in use. With an automatic system, you could add in a main valve that's automatically turned on whenever any of your other valves are turned on.

On a less nefarious note, if you have an automatic irrigation system, did you consider you might have one or more leaks after the valves?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If that was true, how come he's getting any water bill?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Tapping into your line is a serious accusation. You said the number stayed the same, but I think its a tiny arrow on the meter that will move even slightly if any water is being used.
Besides, aren't you charged only for usage that passes the meter inside the house?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Notice what time they get up for showers. Then shut it off during what you think would be about the middle of one, and see if anyone comes out of the house in the next 15-ish minutes.

Try the same thing when their irrigation system is on, and see if the sprinklers shut down.

The other thing you could do when they aren't home is to run one of their hose bibbs and see if it makes your meter spin.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

Many numerous things it could be. How old is the home? You had it repiped? It was vacant, did hoodlums steal the copper? I just wanted you to be aware just because it was repiped doesn't mean there aren't any leaks,plenty of hacks out there. Where is your water heater? Do you have a basement? Where are you located? Do you have a swamp/evap cooler? Do you have automatic sprinklers? I don't see how someone can steal water from the back yard because the only time they would be stealing it is when the sprinklers were on. Turn your sprinklers on, peak over the fence and see if the neighbors sprinklers are on? The only way theft of water could happen IMO is in between the meter and your house. Theft of television cable, sure heard of that plenty of times. Stealing unprotected wifi, sure happens all the time. Stealing water? That is a new one to me and if indeed they are stealing the water and you find the source... Please, please take a photo and post it here. Good luck, and I hope you can get your problem resolved.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

I would recommend calling out a plumber and have him check the water service,a few simple test and he should at least know if your main has been tapped into, again you’ll need an experienced plumber not a new age no nothing type of plumber that we have trashing the trade now a day, I have run across this over the years here in Miami, a good plumber will know with a couple simple test. If that’s the case you’ll need to go back to the water company with your finds, if not then he should be able to determine the loss of water were its going. You’ll be surprised what will bring your water bill up. Good Luck


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

since you say it's only during the summer months, if they are hooked in to your line, it could be for their pool. (since they still get a water bill of their own) If i were pretty sure that was happening, I'd find a way to hook up some type of leak detection dye to the line then watch where it shows up. It would be funny if their pool turned pee yellow. Then you'd know for sure. It's a pretty serious accusation, but if i were as sure as you sound like you are, i would not hesitate to spend money to find out, then take them to court. If they are doing what you suspect, it would piss me off to no end. I get mad for you, just thinking about it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I returned to my house one morning--and found my neighbor sprinkling his lawn --using my outside hose bib---

These things happen---call that plumber--if your house checks out fine--get a security camera.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> I returned to my house one morning--and found my neighbor sprinkling his lawn --using my outside hose bib---


Mike, is said neighbor still alive?:laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

He also stole a lot of tools and gave me may good stories to tell--before his wife threw him out---

A true ,dyed in the wool,low life---


----------



## ofelia (Jul 1, 2012)

I know this is a serious accusation but I just can't explain a $200+ water bill. When the guys from the water company came they looked around for any visible leaks and couldn't find any, they also said that I wasn't overwatering my yard because it is a little dry especially in the backyard, also the numbers and arrow did not move while they were here. They peaked over my neighbors fence and saw tools and a bucket filled with more tools and pvc pipes. They said it looked like he might know a little about plumbing and I have also seen him fixing his sprinklers. We do have an irrigation system in the front and back yard. We also had our pipes replaced after coming home from the hospital (3 days later) to a flooded house. The house was completely gutted and repiped. I don't think the neighbor hoodlum stole any copper pipes. I live near los angeles its a pretty safe area. My neighbor on the other hand thinks its ok to use our backyard as a drain and has pushed a pipe which drains his dirty pool water into our backyard and didn't seem to think we'd have a problem with this. My husband asked him to please stop but he has continued to do this I simply push the pipe back into his yard. From what you have all said it does sound like a hard thing for my neighbor to do so I will continue to look for any leaks and hire a plumber. Thanks for all of your advice.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

ofelia said:


> We do have an irrigation system in the front and back yard.
> The house was completely gutted and repiped.


Mostly you just have a lot of conjecture and anecdote.
Get some objective data.

1) Find (or create) an accurate diagram of your sprinkler piping and especially for where/how it connects to the house water piping.

2) Spend a few dollars for some valves and gauges to isolate the different sections if they aren't already there.

Use these to monitor flow volume (and pressure too).


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Have they changed the meter? It may be out of calibration. If they can test it and find it out of calibration maybe you can ask for or demand a refund on your bills.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

Assuming your water meter is in your home, that means if your neighbor is tapped in, he must have done it somewhere like at an outside hose bib, or the sprinklers. Shut off the sprinklers completely for a quarter and see if your numbers change. It's possible you have a leak in your sprinklers so you are actually dumping the water into the ground rather than out of the sprinkler heads at the correct pressure.

As for the other neighbor discharging water... we have a rule in our town that you cannot discharge water within 10' of the property line. So I'd investigate whether you have something similar (a quick call to town hall might do it)... Then print it out, hand it to the neighbor and ask him kindly to stop doing it. If he keeps doing it, you need to take pictures/video of him doing it and then ask the town to fine him, or possibly even call the police.

O'Mike, I would be livid if I came home to find a neighbor using an electrical outlet or hose bib from my house... I once lived in a 3-decker house, I was on the 3rd floor, my power bill was quite high, so I poked around in the basement... I realized that each apartment had it's own fuse box and each apartment had an outlet in the basement connected to their box... wouldn't you know it the scum bag on the 1st floor had two extension cords running from down there up to his place... when confronted by the LL he claimed his circuits kept tripping and he did it so that he could unload them, he thought they were on his fuse box  ... a while later I am visiting with the people on the 2nd floor and I notice they have torn the insulation off the steam pipes which are leading into my apartment and have wrapped some sort of a finned heat sink around them... I say "what's that?" (knowing full well what it is) and they sort of got wide eyed and said "oh, those are our heating pipes, this way we can keep the heat more even" ... I said calmly "You know, we have steam heating, the radiators are on the ground, so I don't think those are the pipes for YOUR radiators, they're probably mine"... we all paid our own heat, so that explained the $300/mo heating bill for my 500sq-ft apt.... I couldn't move out of that dump fast enough.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

and what did they say about the neighbors water bill with people living in it and useage....the water is passing thru your meter and going someplace to be billed for it.he would of had to pipe from your house to be read on your meter outside would be the water companies problem as a leak.is it possible he is climbing over your fence and clipping water when your not home......possible toilet flapper leaks :huh: fill the toilet tank and shut the water to them underneth if it is gone in the morning there is your leak...


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

what im picturing is a pipe going out to a detached garage and before it makes it to the garage the neighbor dug it up and put a tee in and ran it to his swimming pool.


----------



## ofelia (Jul 1, 2012)

We have an old pipe with a bib (spicket) in the middle of our yard. He has a detached garage which does have a pipe running along it- idont know what that's for but we've dug parallel to that pipe. We've also noted they fill their pool with a hose that is on the other side of their garage.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

turn your water off and sneak in to his house and see if the suspect hose bib works or not. Thats what i would be doing anyway


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

ofelia said:


> I My neighbor on the other hand thinks its ok to use our backyard as a drain and has pushed a pipe which drains his dirty pool water into our backyard and didn't seem to think we'd have a problem with this. My husband asked him to please stop but he has continued to do this I simply push the pipe back into his yard.


I'd glue a cap on that, if I were you.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

VIPlumber said:


> I'd glue a cap on that, if I were you.


your nicer than me. Id throw a brick through his window


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Hose bibbs and also underground sprinkler systems should each have shutoff valves inside the house. Turn off the shutoffs when you are not using water outside (and also in winter leaving the hose bibb open).

Do your own research first, without confronting the neighbors or going onto their property.

The landlord may be liable for repairs and possibly costs of stolen water, electricity, etc. if insulation is torn off or utilities passing through other apartments to get to yours are compromised.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

ofelia said:


> We have an old pipe with a bib (spicket) in the middle of our yard. He has a detached garage which does have a pipe running along it- idont know what that's for but we've dug parallel to that pipe. We've also noted they fill their pool with a hose that is on the other side of their garage.


Does this old pipe with a bib in the middle of your yard function properly? Im trying to picture a hose bib located in the middle of a yard thats not attached to a structure but just "in the midddle of the yard"


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

jimmy21 said:


> your nicer than me. Id throw a brick through his window


LOOOOOOLLLLLLL


:laughing:


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if you have access to this spigot line that goes outside he is using.cut in a valve and flare in a dye cartridge say RED...:furious: and let it fly.if he has a red pool or his lawn turns red ...got him.if you completely don't use that line you'll get him!:wink:.or dig back from the spigot dig down around the copper feed line...open the water spigot taking pressure off the line.take a brick slide it under the pipe then slame the copper pipe with a ball peen hammer...DONE:yes:the dye trick would be an awesome YOUTUBE video when he gets hit walking around with red feet


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

biggles said:


> dig back from the spigot dig down around the copper feed line...open the water spigot taking pressure off the line.take a brick slide it under the pipe then slame the copper pipe with a ball peen hammer...DONE


I do not understand what I quoted above will accomplish. Is this to crimp the line?


I do like the dye trick idea but highly doubt a person who can't track down water usage by checking the meter would be able to do that.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

My vote he is using your line to water his lawn. He most likely has his sprinkler system tied into your water. And might be filling up his pool as well.

Easy way to find out...wait until you see his sprinklers come on...go turn off your water at the meter. If his sprinklers stop....you know.

Next step...call the police. This is a crime....in fact, given the amount he has stolen over the years...grand theft...felony.

Not at all hard to prove....you just show you water bills and he has to show his....the big difference will be pretty obvious.

Now the hard part....living next door to him...he is a duch bag to begin with for stealing your water....not sure what you can do to repair any damage to the 'relationship'.

Assuming he is in fact stealing from you...you might be able to get him to pay restitution and convince the DA to not file charges....at the same time, get a restraining order....if he walks on your property....he goes to jail...period. If your lucky, he will sell the house and move away.


----------



## ofelia (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes the bib in the middle of my yard does work and its true I don't know much about plumbing so anything I try will have to be done by a plumber. I'm going to the water company today and have already called a plumber. I do shut the main water valve everytime I leave the house now.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ofelia said:


> Yes the bib in the middle of my yard does work and its true I don't know much about plumbing so anything I try will have to be done by a plumber. I'm going to the water company today and have already called a plumber. I do shut the main water valve everytime I leave the house now.


Ofelia....it sounds like I might be pretty close to you.....I might be able to help you and your husband with 'extra' resources.....if you can give me a more exact location, I'll see what I can do.

Side note....I don't like theives.....


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> My
> Not at all hard to prove....you just show you water bills and he has to show his....the big difference will be pretty obvious.


You're dreaming ddawg. You would never be able to prove who tapped into the water line. What do you think the neighbor will say. 

"I didnt know" or "Wasnt me"


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Minus08 said:


> You're dreaming ddawg. You would never be able to prove who tapped into the water line. What do you think the neighbor will say.
> 
> "I didnt know" or "Wasnt me"


I 'kind of' know what I'm talking about.....

At a min, he can claim the "I didn't do it", but you can still hit him up for restitution in cival court. The guy has the tools....and parts....was seen working on his sprinklers....not hard to win in court....

I would be willing to bet that the min he thinks that he is about to get caught, he digs up the splice....won't be hard to see the disturbed dirt.

Catch him in the process and it's an implied guilt....if he removes it...he must have known about it....even if he didn't 'do it'....he knew about it...which still makes it a crime....

If I was in the OP's shoes....I would be taking a thin rod and finding out where all of my water pipes were.....and where they go....


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> The guy has the tools


NOT A CRIME



ddawg16 said:


> ....and parts....


NOT A CRIME



ddawg16 said:


> ....was seen working on his sprinklers....


NOT A CRIME



Now if you catch him digging up a connection from the posters water line I agree red-handed then


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Minus08 said:


> NOT A CRIME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you don't know how to play "Connect The Dots".....or, your the neighbor....


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> I guess you don't know how to play "Connect The Dots"


Sure I know how to play games. 

But I guess you do not understand the concepts of civil liabilty which is a preponderance of evidence and a criminal conviction which is beyond a reasonable doubt.

Jesus I have tools, I have a sprinkler system and I worked on a few of my sprinkler heads in April. Under your thinking I better pray that my neighbor does not have a high water bill. 

Im not saying the neighbor is not tapped into the posters water line I'm saying it would be near impossible to get a conviction based on tools, access and a high water bill.

But to each his own.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Minus08 said:


> I have tools, I have a sprinkler system and I worked on a few of my sprinkler heads in April. Under your thinking I better pray that my neighbor does not have a high water bill.


I havent worked on mine this year but the other criteria fit me. If something leaks and I have to work on mine that will be my 3rd strike:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you find a nice piece of copper or PVC pipe going to the neighbor's property and serving as a surreptitious tap into your water line you could quietly appropriate the part on your side of the property line for your own use elsewhere.

As soon as you do this the surreptitious water use will stop.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Make a couple of divining rods to see if there are any pipes where they shouldn't be. A lot of folks don't believe the divining rods work but they sure do. 

Take a couple of metal clothes hangers and make two "L" shaped rods from them. Make the handle part about 5 or 6 inches and the long part of the "L" about 14-16" long. Hold a rod in each hand very loosely so they will turn on their own unrestricted. Keep the long part almost dead level so they try to turn on their own. Hold your hands about 12 inches apart, when you pass over a pipe or wire the long parts will turn on their own and point toward each other. Give it a try if you don't think it will work.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> Make a couple of divining rods to see if there are any pipes where they shouldn't be. A lot of folks don't believe the divining rods work but they sure do.
> 
> Take a couple of metal clothes hangers and make two "L" shaped rods from them. Make the handle part about 5 or 6 inches and the long part of the "L" about 14-16" long. Hold a rod in each hand very loosely so they will turn on their own unrestricted. Keep the long part almost dead level so they try to turn on their own. Hold your hands about 12 inches apart, when you pass over a pipe or wire the long parts will turn on their own and point toward each other. Give it a try if you don't think it will work.


 Ive used the old voodoo method many times over the years,yes it works.:laughing:


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

plummen said:


> Ive used the old voodoo method many times over the years,yes it works.:laughing:


I've never done it, and didn't believe it, until i saw it done once (by the local power and water company), it worked, and i have been a believer ever since.:thumbup:


----------



## ofelia (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow sounds like something I will try. I don't mean to accuse anyone of stealing water from me and yes having the tools and experience does not mean someone is guilty but when there are no leaks in or around my home it makes me wonder what's going on. I did go to the water company and the two men who had previously been to my house asked if I had found anything. I said we had not found anything yet. I did mention things you all had suggested like the meter calibration, maybe a leak below the sprinklers, and they said that he knew for a fact I didn't have a leak since the needle never moved while they were there. I did ask about how much was my neighbors bill, and although they're not supposed to give me that info they did say his bill was less than mine...less than $100. How is that possible when my bill was over $200? I am renting a machine to dig up my yard. Any other suggestions please post.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you see when he waters his yard? If so, just turn off your water when he does.....if his sprinklers turn off at the same time.....and then back on when you turn your water back on....you know.

I wouldn't dig up the whole yard....just use a thin metal rod...find the pipe that goes to the bib in the middle of the yard....make sure no other pipes are attached to it...


----------



## petros151 (Jan 10, 2012)

:laughing:easiest way I could think of and what I'd do would be to buy 10 5 gal spring water jugs and get some empty jugs and fill them then have the water co. shut your water off for 3-4 days when the neighbor would be most likely to use his sprinklers. I think they would cooperate in this case to help you. 

You can use the tap water you saved for flushing the toilet you can eat off paper plates and drink the spring water, and take a shower at the YMCA pool. Then keep your eyes peeled for his sprinkler and if anything unusual happens t his house or maybe he'll call the water co. and complain some
thing is wrong! 

ifafter 3-4 days of observing you see his sprinkler on as usual and you notice nothing strange or hear from the water co. it would seem he is not hooked in. 

:laughing: don't laugh ! it would work!


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

ddawg had simplest solution. When you see his sprinklers on shut the water off to your house.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Get that camera---My guess---they just sneak into the yard when you aren't home and hook a hose onto your fixture--


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

oh'mike said:


> Get that camera---My guess---they just sneak into the yard when you aren't home and hook a hose onto your fixture--


Good idea. A game camera would work great for this.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Get that camera---My guess---they just sneak into the yard when you aren't home and hook a hose onto your fixture--


Another good posibility......

If that is the case...the OP must be gone a lot and the other neighbors blind....if he was doing that, you would think 'someone' would see him.


----------



## hoppyhere (Jul 2, 2013)

I would love to know how this issue was resolved. Did you catch the guy? Or did you find something else.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Get that camera---My guess---they just sneak into the yard when you aren't home and hook a hose onto your fixture--


I second that.


----------



## MyronW (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow. I found this forum and thread after googling "neighbor water theft" because I might have a similar situation.
The water district called us about 4 months ago and informed us that our bill, normally $120, was tripled. They had caught the unusual usage and were checking it out.
I had no explanation. Except for the spinning leak detection dial on the meter, there were no signs of a leak even with everything turned off. I closed the ball valve to the house and left the irrigation system gate valve open, and the meter kept going. I closed the gate valve to the irrigation system - the meter stopped. Then I opened the valve to the house, and the meter was still stopped. I left the irrigation valve closed and our bill dropped to $88.

Now that summer is raging I have had to open the irrigation valve, and our bill hit $332, and today the bill came. $496!

We have an acre, so our irrigation system is fairly large. I have looked everywhere and dug a bunch of holes, followed pipes by trenching, replaced any fitting, pipe, or valve that had moisture around it, still the meter spins. Our yard looks like Gophersaurus has moved in.

I had a local leak detection company come out and for $250 they couldn't find anything. They said it would take at least 2 bottles of tracer gas to pressurize the system because the previous owner that installed it many years ago cobbled it together out of 3" PVC, 2" PVC, and anything else he could scrounge up. We said that we would hold off on the tracer gas.

Today when we got the bill for $496, we called the water district. They came right out and tried to help, and that's when the light went on. 

At one time, our lot was part of a much larger parcel, and a well provided water to the irrigation. When the lots were split, the water was plumbed through our meter and since the well was on the other lot it fell into disuse.
I don't know the status of the pipe or where it is, but my neighbor's lot is nice and green and mine is rapidly drying out and dying.

If the pipe is still there and was merely shut off with a valve, it would be as easy as turning the handle to access our water.:furious:
I'm going to have to dig a trench along the property line to try to find the pipe, if it still exists. Or I could get some coat hangers...


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

hoppyhere said:


> I would love to know how this issue was resolved. Did you catch the guy? Or did you find something else.


The OP has not been on in over a year.....I guess we will never know.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

MyronW said:


> Wow. I found this forum and thread after googling "neighbor water theft" because I might have a similar situation.
> The water district called us about 4 months ago and informed us that our bill, normally $120, was tripled. They had caught the unusual usage and were checking it out.
> I had no explanation. Except for the spinning leak detection dial on the meter, there were no signs of a leak even with everything turned off. I closed the ball valve to the house and left the irrigation system gate valve open, and the meter kept going. I closed the gate valve to the irrigation system - the meter stopped. Then I opened the valve to the house, and the meter was still stopped. I left the irrigation valve closed and our bill dropped to $88.
> 
> ...


Let us know what you find out.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you don't use the irrigation system then just leave the valve off.
Try disconnecting some of the joints you have exposed and capping them. Turn on the valve and see if the meter still spins. This way you can eliminate a section as the leak or prove them to be the leaky section.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If your neighbor has a sprinkler system where you can see when he is watering his lawn, turn the water off and back on a couple of times to see if it affects his sprinklers.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I believe you have a leak somewhere. You just need to find it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> If that was true, how come he's getting any water bill?


Parrellel connection??


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I would bet you are pumping water down thr old well.


----------



## MyronW (Jul 17, 2013)

rjniles said:


> I would bet you are pumping water down thr old well.


That's what I'm thinking, too. Recharging the aquifer is not in my budget!
That would explain the constant flow. A direct connection would be intermittent.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay...now that you are turning off your water supply every time you leave the house, what has that done to your bill?

Just curious. Something sure should have changed.

Secondly, I'd get that camera...if it doesn't produce any evidence, you could always use it for security.

Just my two cents.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

This thread's a year old folks. Outside of MyronW's new post about a separate problem.


----------



## MyronW (Jul 17, 2013)

TheBobmanNH said:


> This thread's a year old folks. Outside of MyronW's new post about a separate problem.


Would it be worthwhile for me to start a new thread and repost my issue as the OP?


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Up to you, you're going to get a lot of replies in this thread from the original post because people won't read all the way to the end / notice the date (especially since the OP was in July... just happens to be July of 2012)


----------



## MIKEE177 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey I read that you're from Miami. I've been having a similar problem with mundo neighbor and it seems like you know what you're doing. Can you recommend a good plumber in Miami or are you a plumber yourself? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I haven't read all 65 posts, but wanted to add that the biggest mistake I made when my neighbor was stealing my electricity by conduit, was to confront him. That way he knew to hide it before the cops came. If I had just waited with all the evidence, it would have been more effective.

I must say that it was fun to turn off all the breakers & see him run out of the house at night because his tv went off.:wink2:

Does it really matter if the OP is old? People are still benefiting.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Back to basics now. Place blue food dye in all your toilet tanks. If any blue dye enters the bowel within 15 minutes the toilet is leaking water and you need to repair or replace the flush valve. Toilets are notorious un-noticed leaker's of water.


----------

